# abocar



## Capitão Haddok

Alguém sabe algum equivalente português aceitável para o espanhol "abocar" ("de seguir así estamos abocados a la destrucción"), que quer dizer mais ou menos "ser conduzido de modo inexorável para", "ser compelido sem remédio para", "ser-se empurrado para" etc.? Os dicionários espanhol-português deixam-se levar, como costumam, da aparente sinonímia, e dão como única tradução "abocar" em português (onde significa "apanhar com a boca").


----------



## MOC

Que tal "destinados"?


----------



## Vanda

Além da ótima sugestão que você mesmo deu: ser conduzido de modo inexorável à destruição, uma outra opção seria: estar fadado à destruição.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Obrigado pelas vossas sugestões, Moc e Vanda. É engraçado que ambas tenham alguma coisa a ver com o destino! Mas o "abocar" do castelhano tem a ver antes com factos, pessoas ou circunstâncias que determinam a nossa maneira de agir ou o desenvolvimento dos acontecimentos. Afinal tem a mesma raiz do "abocar" português (pôr qualquer coisa na boca ou numa passagem estreita que se possa comparar com ela), um de cujos significados é "desaguar". É como se umas dadas circunstâncias fizessem com que as coisas fluíssem numa direcção e não noutra. O problema é que, quando procuramos equivalências entre português e espanhol, nunca _queremos_ perder nenhum dos matizes de significado. O que nem sempre é possível, mas a proximidade aparente parece que convida para isso. A minha dúvida era se existia algum verbo português que achegasse essa mesma ideia de como uma espécie de funil que vai apertando as nossas possibilidades de agir e só nos deixa um rumo possível. Estou a ver que não. "Ser conduzido de modo inexorável para..." quer dizer o mesmo, sim, mas não resulta tão "visual".


----------



## Alentugano

Capitão Haddok said:


> Obrigado pelas vossas sugestões, Moc e Vanda. É engraçado que ambas tenham alguma coisa a ver com o destino! Mas o "abocar" do castelhano tem a ver antes com factos, pessoas ou circunstâncias que determinam a nossa maneira de agir ou o desenvolvimento dos acontecimentos. Afinal tem a mesma raiz do "abocar" português (pôr qualquer coisa na boca ou numa passagem estreita que se possa comparar com ela), um de cujos significados é "desaguar". É como se umas dadas circunstâncias fizessem com que as coisas fluíssem numa direcção e não noutra. O problema é que, quando procuramos equivalências entre português e espanhol, nunca _queremos_ perder nenhum dos matizes de significado. O que nem sempre é possível, mas a proximidade aparente parece que convida para isso. A minha dúvida era se existia algum verbo português que achegasse essa mesma ideia de como uma espécie de funil que vai apertando as nossas possibilidades de agir e só nos deixa um rumo possível. Estou a ver que não. "Ser conduzido de modo inexorável para..." quer dizer o mesmo, sim, mas não resulta tão "visual".



Viva, 
e em galego, existe alguma palavra para isso ou também se utiliza o _abocar_?

Já estive aqui a pensar, mas não consegui chegar a um equivalente em português. Não me ocorre nada além do que os meus colegas já disseram. 

Saudações.


----------



## MOC

Boa noite Capitão Haddok. 

É possível encontrarmos outra palavra mas não interprete o uso de "destinados" ali como algo proveniente do destino. Etimologicamente, essa é a origem da palavra sim, mas não é usada apenas com esse significado.

Veja um exemplo:

"Se tiver de pagar tanto por mês como pago agora, estou destinado à falência"

Nesta situação estou a basear-me em factos e não no destino.


No entanto se pretende uma outra palavra que não tenha relação com o destino, que tal:

"A continuar assim, *estamos encaminhados* para a destruição."

Gosta mais?


----------



## magdala

MOC said:


> Boa noite Capitão Haddok.
> 
> "A continuar assim, *estamos encaminhados* para a destruição."
> 
> Gosta mais?


 
Ou também:
"A continuar assim, *estamos a caminhar em direcção *à destruição."


----------



## Capitão Haddok

MOC said:


> Boa noite Capitão Haddok.
> 
> É possível encontrarmos outra palavra mas não interprete o uso de "destinados" ali como algo proveniente do destino. Etimologicamente, essa é a origem da palavra sim, mas não é usada apenas com esse significado.
> 
> Veja um exemplo:
> 
> "Se tiver de pagar tanto por mês como pago agora, estou destinado à falência"
> 
> Nesta situação estou a basear-me em factos e não no destino.
> 
> 
> No entanto se pretende uma outra palavra que não tenha relação com o destino, que tal:
> 
> "A continuar assim, *estamos encaminhados* para a destruição."
> 
> Gosta mais?


 
Muito obrigado Moc, pelo esclarecimento. No seu exemplo estou a ver que "destinar" e "destinado" apresenta um matiz que eu não lhe atribuía (sem dúvida por causa da interferência das formas homógrafas do espanhol). É esse matiz exactamente que eu andava à procura. Acabei agora mesmo de discutir consigo, noutro lugar, acerca de "açoteia" e "sacada". Não me julgue assim tão esquisito. É que gosto, antes que nada, das subtilezas da língua. E precisamente para isso, a comparação entre espanhol e português, como estamos a ver, faz imenso jeito!


----------



## MOC

Mas eu não o julgo esquisito. Eu também gosto de discutir estes temas, senão não andava por cá e não teria respondido.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Alentugano said:


> Viva,
> e em galego, existe alguma palavra para isso ou também se utiliza o _abocar_?
> 
> Já estive aqui a pensar, mas não consegui chegar a um equivalente em português. Não me ocorre nada além do que os meus colegas já disseram.
> 
> Saudações.


 
Caro Alentugano, em galego, infelizmente, pode-se dizer praticamente qualquer coisa! Na verdade, antes que "em galego", preferia dizer "na Galiza". O galego "puro" etc., etc. não seria senão uma forma de "minhoto"! Mas acontece que misturamos aquele português do século XV, que nós contribuímos para criar, com o espanhol do século XVI para esta parte, e isso é o que se fala "na Galiza". Todo o léxico culto é tomado, na língua real que se emprega na Galiza, do espanhol. Neste caso, um político, por exemplo (agora andamos a sofrer a campanha eleitoral das autárquicas!) não teria melindre nenhum de dizer "Sem nós, este lugar está _abocado_ ao atraso económico!". Se o Alentugano lhe perguntar, porém, a um galego mais "integrista" do que eu (um académico da Real Academia Galega, por exemplo), dir-lhe-há que se diz de alguma forma esquisita que ninguém ouviu dizer e que aparece nalgum pergaminho estropiado ou que só se emprega nalgum lugar muito afastado e num contexto rural. A única escolha real que temos é entre o termo espanhol ou o termo português. Essa era a causa precisamente da minha pergunta. E desculpe o desabafo.


----------



## Alentugano

Capitão Haddok said:


> Caro Alentugano, em galego, infelizmente, pode-se dizer praticamente qualquer coisa! Na verdade, antes que "em galego", preferia dizer "na Galiza". O galego "puro" etc., etc. não seria senão uma forma de "minhoto"! Mas acontece que misturamos aquele português do século XV, que nós contribuímos para criar, com o espanhol do século XVI para esta parte, e isso é o que se fala "na Galiza". Todo o léxico culto é tomado, na língua real que se emprega na Galiza, do espanhol. Neste caso, um político, por exemplo (agora andamos a sofrer a campanha eleitoral das autárquicas!) não teria melindre nenhum de dizer "Sem nós, este lugar está _abocado_ ao atraso económico!". Se o Alentugano lhe perguntar, porém, a um galego mais "integrista" do que eu (um académico da Real Academia Galega, por exemplo), dir-lhe-há que se diz de alguma forma esquisita que ninguém ouviu dizer e que aparece nalgum pergaminho estropiado ou que só se emprega nalgum lugar muito afastado e num contexto rural. A única escolha real que temos é entre o termo espanhol ou o termo português. Essa era a causa precisamente da minha pergunta.



Muito obrigado pela sua pronta resposta, Capitão. 



Capitão Haddok said:


> E desculpe o desabafo.



Ora essa, não tem porque pedir desculpa, estamos cá precisamente para  trocar ideias sobre o(s) nosso(s) idioma(s). E esse seu testemunho foi, realmente, muito interessante.
Já agora, aproveito para lhe dar os parabéns pelo seu português, que é excepcional.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

Alentugano said:


> Muito obrigado pela sua pronta resposta, Capitão.
> 
> 
> 
> Ora essa, não tem porque pedir desculpa, estamos cá precisamente para trocar ideias sobre o(s) nosso(s) idioma(s). E esse seu testemunho foi, realmente, muito interessante.
> Já agora, aproveito para lhe dar os parabéns pelo seu português, que é excepcional.
> 
> Cumprimentos.


 
Muito obrigado pelo seu generoso elogio. Não quero que isto degenere em completa bajulação, mas tenho seguido as intevenções do Alentugano noutras discusões neste site e achei sempre extraordinariamente esclarecedoras e (ai, ciência a mim vedada!) concisas. Pedi desculpa porque às vezes acho que os galegos a falar nos nossos (aliás complexos) problemas linguísticos, fazemos um pouco figura de pessoas divorciadas a falar dos respectivos divórcios. O conflito faz com que vivamos as questões linguísticas com autêntica paixão. Essa é a parte boa do conflito. De resto é, em tudo, como um divórcio...  A gente vê-se na esquina de qualquer palavra!


----------



## MOC

Eu sei que o que vou dizer não está relacionado com o tópico, mas não resisto a dizer que concordo totalmente com o Alentugano. O Português do Capitão é extraordinário para um não nativo da língua. Tem um vocabulário vastíssimo para alguém que, assumo, não usa o português como primeiro idioma. Parabéns.


----------



## Capitão Haddok

MOC said:


> Eu sei que o que vou dizer não está relacionado com o tópico, mas não resisto a dizer que concordo totalmente com o Alentugano. O Português do Capitão é extraordinário para um não nativo da língua. Tem um vocabulário vastíssimo para alguém que, assumo, não usa o português como primeiro idioma. Parabéns.


Há quanto tempo é que não passava por cá!
Só para lhe agradecer, Moc, as suas palavras. Não sou, porém, uma pessoa que não sinta, de alguma maneira, a língua portuguesa como própria. Ligando com uma intervenção sua num outro tópico ("extrañar"), os galegos também utilizamos a palavra "saudade", e sentimos "saudades". É engraçado: igual que o seu parceiro brasileiro ali, nós também temos a sensação de sermos o único povo do mundo a sentir "saudade", ou aqueles que a sentimos de um modo mais pungente!... Mas, voltando à vaca fria, como lá se disse que só as pessoas de língua portuguesa é que sentem saudade, isso quer dizer que, de alguma maneira, somos também pessoas de língua portuguesa. Na verdade temos um pé dentro e o outro fora desta língua. E, contudo, é quando calco com o pé "de fora", quando mais sinto saudades!


----------

